# r10 message on display screen



## pensyd (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

I just purchased a Nikon D7000

while reading through the book and playing with a host of setting, i get r10 appearing on the display when i press the trigger release, the photo is still taken.

I would like to know what the r10 means (its not mentioned in the book) and how i can remove it.

I am also using the Nikon lens that came with the camera.

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 26, 2011)

r=Remaining. It tells you you can take 10 shots.  As you take shots in rapid sucession, the r number goes down as you fill up the butter.  Once it reaches 0, you must wait for the camera to process the images before you can take more.

See pages 38 & 79 of the manual.


----------



## KmH (Mar 27, 2011)

See pages 38 and 70 of your D7000 Users Manual. It is always a good idea to read the camera users manual, and refer to it when you have questions about camera features and functions. I recommend keeping it close to the camera, like in your gear bag,

Unless you don't mind not knowing about all features and functions that your camera is capable of, that you paid for.


----------



## pensyd (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you very much guys,, Greatly appreciate your help.

Its a big step up setting wise from a D100 to the D7000


Thanks again.


----------

